# CUSCO, Machupicchu y alrededores: Fotos de viajeros...



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Creo que el foro necesita un espacio donde se pueda publicar fotos de la ciudad más visitada del país, por su belleza y encanto... *Se pueden subir fotos de la Ciudad Imperial así como de Machupicchu* y tantos otros sitios arqueológicos y atractivos turísticos de la región... 

Cusco tiene la gran posibilidad de recibir un reconocimiento más, ser una de las 7 Nuevas Ciudades Maravilla del Mundo... así que a subir fotos y apoyar para que Cusco luzca, como siempre, a la altura de las ciudades más hermosas del mundo!!! ...:cheers2:


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

en nuestro patrimonio podria ser, hay varios temas, pero exclusivo de Machu Picchu creo que no.


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Esta tanda de Lima2016 está muy buena...



Lima2016 said:


> Cusco, Peru
> 
> 
> Peru 2011 (33) by Delespesse, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Indochine said:


> en nuestro patrimonio podria ser, hay varios temas, pero exclusivo de Machu Picchu creo que no.


... es la idea, juntar los atractivos turísticos de CUSCO... como región... y ver las fotos de quienes la visitan, claro que fotos de cusqueños también están bienvenidas. Saludos!


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Algunas fotos de amigos que encontré en la red...*

*Cusco, la Ciudad Imperial ...*











*Aguas Calientes*











*Tipón*










*Moray*










*Ollantaytambo*









​
... :cheers2:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Todos son lugares fascinantes!!!


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Más imágenes...*




















... la Maravilla Mundial










... desde Inti Punku








​...:cheers2:


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Que belleza...


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

La belleza es única!!! y en esta época el verdor hace que todo se vea todavía mejor!!! :cheers2:


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

by patrickcadieux










by patrickcadieux










by patrickcadieux


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^^^^^ Gracias por el aporte!! Las fotos están espectaculares!!! :cheers2:


Machu Picchu entre las “Ocho Mejores Ciudades antiguas" del Mundo - También se encuentra Caral y Chan Chan. vía Tourism Review ... http://www.tourism-review.com/worlds-best-lost-cities--news3564









​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Algo más de la Ciudad Imperial...*



























​
...:cheers2:


----------



## Mr. Dux (Feb 22, 2008)

Que buenaza la primera foto de mapi zevuv excelente.


----------



## canarias50 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hola ¿se esta cortando el camino por las lluvias de hidroelectrica a Aguascalientes? Saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

que bello es Machupicchu


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

canarias50 said:


> Hola ¿se esta cortando el camino por las lluvias de hidroelectrica a Aguascalientes? Saludos


Al parecer todo está completamente normal o si alguien tuviera alguna información diferente... disculpa la demora en responder pero estuve 'desconectado' durante un tiempo. Se puede visitar Machu Picchu sin ningún inconveniente! Que tengas una grata estadia!!! Saludos ... :cheers:



koko cusco said:


> que bello es Machupicchu


Sin duda!!! Cada vez que voy a ese lugar siempre lo encuentro sensacional... :cheers:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Para quienes les gusta los documentales... CUSCO, el Ombligo del Mundo:





...:cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Más imágenes...*


*Plaza de Armas*










*Av. El Sol*










*Templo de Qoricancha*










*Parque Arqueológico de Sacsayhuaman*










*Vista desde el este de la ciudad*









​...:cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Un wallpaper del Centro Histórico de Cusco !!!*










​
...:cheers2:


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

Alucinen que el centro histórico( la plaza sobre todo y algunas calles aledañas) salieron en 2 capítulos (de 25) del anime SAO (uno de lo mas populares del mundo actualmente)


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Excelente aporte: 


fabrizio16 said:


>


La vista es increíble ... :cheers2:


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, impresionantes las ultimas fotografias. Hermosa ciudad :banana::cheers:


----------



## Artorius (May 29, 2010)

Impresionantes las últimas fotografías de la Ciudad Imperial, por que no lo comparten o copian en los thread internacionales que hablan sobre Cusco, lo haria pero no se como.


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ pásame el link por interno porfa y de hecho pasaré las fotos por ahí también... Saludos! :cheers2:


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Por Dios que rica ciudad, una de mis favoritas del Perú y del mundo....:applause:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Otros panoramas...*














































​
...:cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Vista nocturna de C U S C O !!!*

Espectacular!








​...:cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Cusco cuanto te extraño...

Hermoso como siempre


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Vista desde SAcsayhuaman!*









​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Unas más del Centro Histórico!!!*

La Plaza Regocijo y la Plaza de Armas! ... :cheers2:




















​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Qhapaq Ñan postula oficialmente como Patrimonio Mundial de la Unesco*

El ministro de Cultura, Luis Peirano, confirmó hoy que el sistema de caminos incas Qhapaq Ñan fue presentado oficialmente ante la Unesco para ser reconocido como Patrimonio Mundial.

“Estamos avanzando con pasos seguros algo que empezó en el 2001 y que convocó a los 6 países más importantes de esta región, por donde pasaba la ruta inca. Este es proyecto de integración cultural”, dijo en RPP luego de participar en una ceremonia en el Coricancha, en Cusco.

Peirano Falconi aseguró que esta postulación traerá beneficios culturales y económicos, además del potencial como zona de proyectos de desarrollo a propósito de la restauración de la ruta inca.

“Desde el Cusco, se está haciendo un gran esfuerzo económico y además se está teniendo el apoyo de los otros 6 países involucrados para desarrollar los proyectos”, concluyó tras la ceremonia a la cual acudieron representantes de Bolivia, Chile, Ecuador, Colombia y Argentina.

Fuente el comercio.pe










​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Unas fotos de la red ...*

LAS NOCHES CUSQUEÑAS!!!...






































​


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

A ver si alguien se sube imágenes de Choquequirao... o cualquiera de los otros sitios arqueológicos de la región ... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Choquequirao !!!*

Algunas imágenes de este sitio tan increíble que se compara con Machu Picchu! y tiene mucho por descubrirse todavia!!! ... :cheers2:




































​...:cheers2:


----------



## qosqochikucha (May 25, 2013)

el Qosqo sorprende de verdad que si !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

*choquequirao se ve una maravilla*


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

onechann said:


> *choquequirao se ve una maravilla*


^^ Sin duda lo es! ...:cheers:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

... siguiente!


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Las fiestas de Cusco ya comenzaron!!!*

*Presentación del Programa oficial de las Fiestas del Cusco 2013*



















​
...:cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Para quienes quieran informarse sobre el Programa Oficial de las fiestas del Cusco ... http://www.emufec.gob.pe/es/calendario-festivo/programa-general-de-fiestas ...:cheers:


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Fotos de Turistas*


Moray terraces by Benicio Murray, on Flickr


Sacred Valley views by Benicio Murray, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Untitled by Diego.78, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bambolê duo by Leo Takaishi, on Flickr


Bambolê voando by Leo Takaishi, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco, Peru by Imperial94, on Flickr


Cusco, Peru by Imperial94, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ Gracias por el aporte Lima2016! Es una buena recopilación de los atractivos turísticos de Cusco... !!!:cheers:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Muy buena imagen de Moray!... :cheers:


Lima2016 said:


> Moray terraces by Benicio Murray, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Plaza de Armas, Cusco by ℓéna~, on Flickr


Iglesia la Compania de Jesus, Cusco by mikelac01, on Flickr


Iglesia la Compania de Jesus, Cusco by mikelac01, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

291 by ftorrance, on Flickr


223 by ftorrance, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

269 by ftorrance, on Flickr


284 by ftorrance, on Flickr


246 by ftorrance, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco by W Mello, on Flickr


DSC_0102 by JOEL RAZZOLI'S PHOTO, on Flickr


Cusco by [email protected]#$0%, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco 041012 (10) by johndavison4, on Flickr


Cusco 041012 by johndavison4, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Huynapichu view panorama 3 by tenebboy, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

arches and light by estrellavivancophotography, on Flickr


bike lights by estrellavivancophotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Peru by J.K.E.B, on Flickr


Peru by J.K.E.B, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Salinas by mariefrou, on Flickr


Salinas by mariefrou, on Flickr


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Este es un gran aporte!!! ... :cheers2:



ALTIPLANO said:


>


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

*
Un día como hoy en el año 2007, Machu Picchu fue elegida una de las Siete Maravillas del Mundo. Sus peculiares características arquitectónicas y paisajísticas y el velo de misterio que ha tejido a su alrededor lo han convertido en uno de los destinos más famosos e impresionantes del planeta! ...* :cheers2:






































​


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ciudad de Cusco by Fernando Bryan Frizzarin, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Greenness by djlowry, on Flickr


Machu Picchu by djlowry, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

The Squiggle on the Left is the Road to Machu Picchu by djlowry, on Flickr


Tiny Picchu by djlowry, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Inca Rail by djlowry, on Flickr


View From Above by djlowry, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Machu Picchu by Be Ulhoa, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Café na Plaza de Armas by Be Ulhoa, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Machu Picchu by Photocedric, on Flickr


Machu Picchu by Photocedric, on Flickr


Lamas @ Machu Picchu by Photocedric, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lares hot spings - termales by Photocedric, on Flickr


Ollantaytambo by Photocedric, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ollantaytambo by Photocedric, on Flickr


Ollantaytambo by Photocedric, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

CUSCO - Peru by JCassiano, on Flickr


CUSCO - Peru by JCassiano, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Peru Adventure 2013 by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


Peru Adventure 2013 by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Peru Adventure 2013 by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


Peru Adventure 2013 by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Peru Adventure 2013 by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


Peru Adventure 2013 by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Peru Adventure 2013 by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


Peru Adventure 2013 by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## qosqochikucha (May 25, 2013)

lo mas lindo del mundo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Simplemente espectacular!!! buenasas las fotos, el Cusco y Machu Picchu siempre se lucen........saludosssss :wave:


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco by Alice Aronson, on Flickr


Luciana in Cusco by Duane Storey, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Flying to Cuzco by Duane Storey, on Flickr


Taking Photos Of Machu Picchu, Peru by peter.west.carey, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

a pesar de la obscuridad que nos rodea, nuestra bandera seguira flameando by 3riking, on Flickr


Amanecer Qusqueño en julio  by 3riking, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Expedition-class seats in Peru Rail by yqtravelling, on Flickr


Seats on Expedition class train to Machu Picchu by yqtravelling, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Plaza de Armas, Cuzco, Peru by Duane Storey, on Flickr


Cuzco, Peru by Duane Storey, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


Cusco, Peru by D. Matthew, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

CUSCO - Peru by JCassiano, on Flickr


CUSCO - Peru by JCassiano, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

CUSCO - Peru by JCassiano, on Flickr


CUSCO - Peru by JCassiano, on Flickr


CUSCO - Peru by JCassiano, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

CUSCO - Peru by JCassiano, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Peru historical building by Serious Cat, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco by Photocedric, on Flickr


Plaza de Armas - Cusco by Photocedric, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco by Photocedric, on Flickr


Plaza de Armas - Cusco by Photocedric, on Flickr​


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco-140.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


Cusco-42.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco-97.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


Cusco-91.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco-31.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


Cusco-38.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco-58.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


Cusco-62.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco-135.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


Cusco-143.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco-120.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


Cusco-106.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco-23.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


Cusco-5.jpg by Jacob and Lisa, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Moray by Kusi Seminario, on Flickr


Moray by Kusi Seminario, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Chicon by Kusi Seminario, on Flickr


Pumahuanca by Kusi Seminario, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Airport in Cusco, Peru by amyangel96, on Flickr


Coricancha by amyangel96, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

In Cusco by amyangel96, on Flickr


Coricancha by amyangel96, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco, Peru by amyangel96, on Flickr


Cusco, Peru by amyangel96, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

DSC09304 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


Paullo Grande by Ccewitas, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

DSC09229 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


DSC09263 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

DSC09247 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


DSC09239 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

DSC09302 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

DSC09313 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


DSC09309 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

DSC09291 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


DSC09290 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

DSC09202 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


DSC09231 by Mario C Bucci, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Inca stone at Coricancha by amyangel96, on Flickr


Inca stonework at Coricancha by amyangel96, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Cusco Panorama*


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

IMG_2342 by cHagHi, on Flickr


IMG_2312 by cHagHi, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Chincheros - Cuzco by JoseJiF, on Flickr


Cuzco by JoseJiF, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Plaza de Armas Cuzco by JoseJiF, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cuzco by JoseJiF, on Flickr


Cuzco by JoseJiF, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Hotel Wilkamayu*


patio wilkamayu2 by Wilkamayu, on Flickr


Hotel Wilkamayu por la tarde by Wilkamayu, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

IMG_5150 by zamitov, on Flickr


Cusco, Peru by zamitov, on Flickr


IMG_3575 by zamitov, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cuzco, Peru by Dada Kaládharánanda, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

DSC00288 by eric.allen, on Flickr


DSC00303 by eric.allen, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

DSC00280 by eric.allen, on Flickr


typical Cusco architecture by carolynnaser, on Flickr


DSC00264 by eric.allen, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco, Peru by vazquezjav, on Flickr


IMG_9697 by keelyip, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

IMG_9703 by keelyip, on Flickr


IMG_9709 by keelyip, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sacred Valley by Kusi Seminario, on Flickr


Sacred Valley by Kusi Seminario, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

_MG_9330_locton_glamglo by anhastudio, on Flickr


_MG_9320 by anhastudio, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

_MG_9309 by anhastudio, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr


Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr


Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr


Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Goodbye Cusco by worthog, on Flickr


Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr 


Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr


Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Casita entre montañas y nubles by Nina in Technicolor, on Flickr


Machu Picchu by Nina in Technicolor, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Inti Raymi by Ot Circ Fotografia, on Flickr


Machu Picchu by Ot Circ Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Lima2016 said:


> Peru - Cusco by ulfinger, on Flickr


Todas son FOTAZOS!!! ... :cheers2:


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

calles de Cusco by Calafata, on Flickr


Cusco by ronino7, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Valle Sagrado, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Valle Sagrado, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


Valle Sagrado, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


Valle Sagrado, RTW 2013 by ana_ge, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Coricancha by Nina in Technicolor, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sacsayhuamán - Ceremonia Warachicuy by pululante, on Flickr


Sacsayhuamán - Ceremonia Warachicuy by pululante, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cuzco_0020 by powrider_kevsauer, on Flickr


Day 371 web-2 by elizadele, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cuzco_0014 by powrider_kevsauer, on Flickr


Cuzco_0013 by powrider_kevsauer, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cuzco_0007 by powrider_kevsauer, on Flickr


Cuzco_0008 by powrider_kevsauer, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

landscape by Nes Round Photography, on Flickr


Under the cusco sun by Rodrigo.Wen, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cusco màgico mundial.


----------



## AguilaSC2910 (May 10, 2012)

Cusco es HERMOSO!


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Maras by JakeJumplyBecobus, on Flickr


Moray by JakeJumplyBecobus, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

6N7A2487 by Guy Vindigni Photography, on Flickr


6N7A2519 by Guy Vindigni Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

6N7A2504-Edit by Guy Vindigni Photography, on Flickr


6N7A2501 by Guy Vindigni Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

6N7A2615 by Guy Vindigni Photography, on Flickr


6N7A2608 by Guy Vindigni Photography, on Flickr


6N7A2625 by Guy Vindigni Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cusco - Church by owen hurley, on Flickr


Cusco - memorial by owen hurley, on Flickr


Inca stones everywhere by owen hurley, on Flickr


Cusco - Incan temple foundations by owen hurley, on Flickr


----------

